# Can Popping



## Kipken (Feb 6, 2012)

shooting can bottoms, at 60+ feet Thanksgivng day useing my ergo arrow shooter, Tex's heavy black tubes and a sureshot pouch, shooting marbles..


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Good shootin!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Sharp!!

Thanks for sharing

LGD


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Good shooting!

Shooting the end of cans is one of my favorite targets. When chasing cans and the can flips with one of the ends facing you, I get a little more excited for the shot.

Shooting cans is one of the best.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

There's just something about that metal ping sound!


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Yep, sometimes a cut can will rotate with the end facing me. Then there's a moment to anticipate that special shot-hitting-can sound.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Cool shooting there Kipken! Love shooting cans myself although I'm not that good of shot.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice! If you can do that, you'll always be able to get yourself a dinner should the need arise.


----------



## Kipken (Feb 6, 2012)

thanks guys , cans are my favorite target, I also shoot spoons .. and Dayhiker I do have a couple squirrels in the freezer...








Kip


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Excellent shot, Kip! Loved it. I like to say stupid stuff like "get outta here can!" You should try that. It'll make you laugh. Hearing yourself talk to an inanimate object'll do that.
Those bottom shots are great, but shooting a spoon is next level stuff. I'm sure the latter aided the former. When I switched to shooting a spoon a switch was flicked. 
Now I know... "There is no spoon."


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

pop! another of my favorite sounds. Nice shooting Sir.


----------



## Kipken (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks Capn, oh I do talk to them just not on camera .. Hahahaha
and you are right about the spoon , after I hit it so many times the scoop of the spoon fell off ,I started shooting at just the handle, it's not card cutting or match lighting or shooting a marble in mid air, but hopefully its leading up to that . all of you guys are an inspiration...
Kip


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

"If you will it, it is no dream." Theodor Herzl


----------



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

Hehe, great shooting my friend! Very impressive!


----------

